# Something a little different



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

This one is Golden Honey Locust. The handle is carved to look like a bundle of reeds, at least that was the idea. I also wanted it to look like a well used antique.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

You achieved both! Well done!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one worked out well.

it looks very comfortable to use,. origanal idea are the best


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very unique and nicely done! Is it your new everyday walker?


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you nailed both your goals!

Very nice looking cane.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a great cane, well done!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great one, very simple concept and very effective, well done


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking cane! Very creative alador, nicely done..


----------

